# Diy 18650 Box Mod



## Necris (10/7/14)

Hi All
Im building a prototype box mod using an ultrafire 18650,a small project box and various wiring sourced from household bits.










This is,as mentioned a protoype of a build i want to do using wood.

In essence it is a simple concept of battery,switch+led and 510 connector.
Later builds have a possibility of addition of a SX350 chip to keep things safe and also add usb charging funtionality.
My first stumbling block is the 510 connection,not finding much in the line of online suppier locally.
may upgrade to a spinner and guy my ego 650mah.

will post pics as things take shape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/7/14)

Awesome, enjoy the process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)

It may be worthwhile getting one of those Hana mod DIY kits from Fasttech for $20.00. Looks like they come with all the bits and pieces you would need.
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/1785700-diy-enclosure-case-for-hana-modz-pack-dna-30

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Necris (10/7/14)

Thanks for the well wishes guys
Have a basic concept working with the 510 adapter from my 3d dripper,prototype one will be 3d dripper fitment only for now.
the project box is a hugely tight fit,so much so i have already caused 2 shorts on the battery.
i will most probably scrap this box entirely once POC is complete.
i have so far had a coil glow red and then shortly after..."shortly" after it sent up a puff of smoke as i shorted it out on the 510 side.
pulled everything apart,will try again when there is a momentary switch in the works to save me from myself

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## iPWN (10/7/14)

Please do not sub ohm with that battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (10/7/14)

Thanks man, wasnt planning on it but duly noted.this is proof of concept.doubt I will even vape it with the materials used for the first run.
So much so...I dont have a charger for the 18650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (10/7/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Necris (11/7/14)

Havent blown myself up yet.second box bought, design improvements will be photographed this evening

510 connection power connector to be replaced by a flush mounted brass bush.
Ran into issues with the 510 stripping the plastic so I had to improvise regarding threading.
Grabbing a soldering iron this afternoon. Will rewire and post pics as I move ahead this evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (11/7/14)

A new box, a torch body or two the simply work too damn easily not to be tried.
The torch works out the box, needing only some battery padding on the sides of the tube and removal of the led board to fit the 18650.
Will get a few 510 connectors on Monday and build on.
The brass bushes are for the box mod have an idea involving that as a conductor as opposed to a wire loop, solder or a lug


----------



## Necris (11/7/14)

Some donor material




This includes a usb charging port, led,2x9 led banks, a nice clicky square button switch





Looking at a local supplier for components from a voltage and resistance display and measurement, may just opt for an sx350

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Necris (11/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/7/14)

Necris said:


>




That's quite scary. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (12/7/14)

To be fair he removed the protection circuit and plastic sheathing...but yeah


----------



## Necris (14/7/14)

Wiring is done on prototype 1, and im getting huge voltage drop.think I did something wrong somewhere.
Led burns fine if I bridge power to certain points but bombs out when battery is in the circuit.
I reckon I have confused myself somewhere. 








Lol...ignore the led color change, broke a post off the red led

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (14/7/14)

You are passing to much current through the led, so you are probably popping them

You want to put 10 to 100kilo ohm resistor running from the button to the one leg of the led. The other leg to the atty 

Then you want to run another wire from the button directly to the atty in parallel to the led and resistor. 

Hope it makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## johan (14/7/14)

@Necris I agree with @soonkia re LED current - connect LED in parallel with 510 connector and not in series. Series connection will definitely cause huge voltage drop and "burn out" the LED. Can your Fire switch handle enough current for your coil?

Resistor required for LED are calculated as follows: R = Vsupply - Vled / Iled → R = 4.2V - 2.1V / 20mA = 105Ω // choose nearest standard value for resistor = 100Ω

** R = resistor value, Vsupply = fully charged battery, Vled = LED voltage, Iled = LED forward current (standard LED = 20mA or 0.02A).

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Necris (14/7/14)

soonkia said:


> You are passing to much current through the led, so you are probably popping them
> 
> You want to put 10 to 100kilo ohm resistor running from the button to the one leg of the led. The other leg to the atty
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense, thank you.
Havent popped the led...yet


----------



## Necris (14/7/14)

johan said:


> @Necris I agree with @soonkia re LED current - connect LED in parallel with 510 connector and not in series. Series connection will definitely cause huge voltage drop and "burn out" the LED. Can your Fire switch handle enough current for your coil?
> 
> Resistor required for LED are calculated as follows: R = Vsupply - Vled / Iled → R = 4.2V - 2.1V / 20mA = 105Ω // choose nearest standard value for resistor = 100Ω
> 
> ** R = resistor value, Vsupply = fully charged battery, Vled = LED voltage, Iled = LED forward current (standard LED = 20mA or 0.02A).


College n1 flashback 
Looked into diy led lighting a while back so have done some research, its buried in here somewhere, beneath vmware, sql courses and a boatload of vape related info.
Leds still work, I have just wired it badly.
The box is too restrictive for the 18650, will look at a smaller fitment that doesnt involve direct battery 510 contact as well as larger boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (15/7/14)

@Necris....ideally what you want is a slightly larger case and a 18650 battery holder - although I have not managed to find one yet. It would make things a lot neater and reliable. Ideally you do not want to be fiddling with the 510 connection on a regular basis so having the holder will eliminate that.


----------



## Necris (15/7/14)

@RezaD
Closest i find now are these,may get one and chop it up for 2 builds
http://www.orderstuff.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=18650&product_id=60

these looks promising too
http://www.orderstuff.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=Battery Holder Case Box&product_id=142
http://www.orderstuff.co.za/index.p...r_name=Battery Holder Case Box&product_id=142

or even
http://www.orderstuff.co.za/index.p...&sort=p.price&order=ASC&page=4&product_id=140


----------



## RezaD (16/7/14)

Necris said:


> @RezaD
> Closest i find now are these,may get one and chop it up for 2 builds
> http://www.orderstuff.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=18650&product_id=60
> 
> ...


Good find. Even better that it's local. Only thing is that holder will have to be modified to a single slot. Obviously you could go dual but then you would have to rewire it in parallel which will yield double the staying power but will make the mod more bulky. I like.....


----------



## RezaD (16/7/14)

This is interesting. Fantastic price. Wonder if it's as good as the Nitecore and Efest LUCs'?

http://www.orderstuff.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&keyword=18650 &product_id=976


----------



## Necris (16/7/14)

Asked a buddy to keep an eye out for nice quality local wood...he sends me this.





So I may be building my first wooden box soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (16/7/14)

haha like most workshops in south africa  
Plenty spare materials


----------



## Necris (16/7/14)

Popping around tomorrow to have a look for some samples and maybe a quick vape stand build.he mentioned red cherry, teak, meranti,oak and blackwood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

Can get started on mk2.
Swiych is rated at 3a so I will be fine above 1.0 ohm.


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

Necris said:


> Can get started on mk2.
> Swiych is rated at 3a so I will be fine above 1.0 ohm.


 
No, minimum 1.4Ω (R = V/I → 4.2V/3A = 1.4Ω

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

johan said:


> No, minimum 1.4Ω (R = V/I → 4.2V/3A = 1.4Ω


Duly noted,my calculation was done at 3.7v
have been coiling around 1.5-1.7 on the 3d dripper for the MVP so we should be fine.
remember this battery isnt final version either,its a R60 ultrafire knockoff im using for sizing and general prototyping.
so much so I refuse to actually buy a charger for the 18650 until i have a vtc4/5 to use.
Will keep an eye out for a higher Amp rated fuse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (18/7/14)

Mk2 going well, damn battery holder is beating me for now, but in concept it works. 
Put simply, my skills are insuffiecient and this box is too small for this 18650 and safely done contacts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

Necris said:


> Mk2 going well, damn battery holder is beating me for now, but in concept it works.
> Put simply, my skills are insuffiecient and this box is too small for this 18650 and safely done contacts


 
Much better that this emergency setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (26/9/14)

johan said:


> Much better that this emergency setup
> 
> View attachment 8301


That is scary as hell........


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

6ghost9 said:


> That is scary as hell........



When resources are tight and a man is hard up ......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

6ghost9 said:


> That is scary as hell........


science always involves risk....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (26/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> science always involves risk....



aka .. taking one for the team

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (26/9/14)

Have gotten lazy and spoilt with mech mods, will get back on this soon


----------

